# what is my dog crossed with?



## 688peterl (Jan 7, 2010)

ive asked this before but hes got bigger since so it might be easier to tell, also he is about 18 weeks old now how big do you think he will grow? ps the rescue centre just said is tri colour collie x


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Aw i love the ears 

Not sure about the breed, perhaps it may be easier to tell in a few months when he's grown more etc.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

I still think he has a bit of EBT in there somewhere x love the ears


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_EBT x Collie I think_


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I agree Mezzer Collie and English Bull Terrier.

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

deff see the collie and id go for a english bully in there somewhere also.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

He looks like he's a gorgeous bundle of pink nosed loveliness crossed with a black and white heap of fabulousness


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

He looks like a Heiz 57 to me :lol:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

sullivan said:


> deff see the collie and id go for a english bully in there somewhere also.


Deff got EBT that stands out....hehe his ears look like my friends sheps ears....he looks to have 2 or 3 breeds in there, he's a stunner isn't he bless xx


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Jo P said:


> He looks like he's a gorgeous bundle of pink nosed loveliness crossed with a black and white heap of fabulousness


 lol - now that's a good crossbreed! 

He looks absolutely wonderful - and full to the brim with mischief!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

defo EBT x collie i thought that straight away gorgeous pup!x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Whatever he is he's stunning


----------



## Hennish (Aug 10, 2008)

I love his spotty pink nose


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

those ears are AMAZING!!


----------



## Millie.T.Cook (Jan 21, 2010)

688peterl said:


> ive asked this before but hes got bigger since so it might be easier to tell, also he is about 18 weeks old now how big do you think he will grow? ps the rescue centre just said is tri colour collie x


I love those ears! I would love to find out what type it is though. I'll stay tuned.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mrs Dragon Wolf (Jan 18, 2010)

Jo P said:


> He looks like he's a gorgeous bundle of pink nosed loveliness crossed with a black and white heap of fabulousness


Sounds like a fab cross to me  and like everyone else I just love them ears :001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

whatever the cross your puppy is, he sure is cute, im loving them ears, lol,,,,


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

omg:001_tt1: what a gorgeous face,im in love xxx


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

re the OP - may i request? 
get a standing shot, Side-On - that way we can see tailset, length, body proportions, etc. 
also get down on the dogs level, or put the pup on a table or summat.  
then we can get a good idea of the pups appearance... and something to give SCALE is nice too - 
like a yardstick alongside the pups feet, a carpenters tape laid down on edge + locked, etc. 

also what does he weigh? 

TIA and cheers, back later, 
--- terry, waving across the pond...


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Aww, such a cute puppy and defo mischeif maker I think!LOL
I see EBT x collie x GSD. Wait and see how big he gets!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

*what is my dog crossed with? *

something adorable with huge ears 
I can def see some BC in there , but whatever his cross is he's a gorgeous lad :001_tt1:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Aww, such a cute puppy and defo mischeif maker I think!LOL
> I see EBT x collie x GSD. Wait and see how big he gets!


I thought GSD too, the ears ...they're typical shep aren't they
He's adorable whatver breed he is xx


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Awwwwwww love his snow nose.


----------

